# Bangkok



## sanj (Sep 17, 2013)

Friends I will be in Bangkok for a month from 22nd of this month.
I will be busy during days with my work, but the nights are mine!

Please advice where I should go to do night street photography.

And if anyone of you lives there, lets meet up! 

Thx...


----------



## surapon (Sep 19, 2013)

sanj said:


> Friends I will be in Bangkok for a month from 22nd of this month.
> I will be busy during days with my work, but the nights are mine!
> 
> Please advice where I should go to do night street photography.
> ...



Dear Sir, Mr. Sanj
Yes, I am Native in Bangkok and live in Bangkok for 25 years, Before Move to Study and work in North Carolina since 1974 = that another 39 years.---And I go back home every 2 years, Yes, My Home in suburb of Bangkok too. Yes, Bangkok is one of the most beautiful city/ country in this world, But Past 5 Years, The Economic in Thailand/ Bangkok are so bad----Be careful about to go any where, special in the Night time with your Camera equipment---You might lost your equipment to 2-3 bad guys in the night of Bangkok--If you Lucky, In the Worst case you might lose your Life too----Yes, My Suggestion, When you stay in the Hotel in Bangkok, Try to be friend with the Hotel manager, and ask where to go in the night time in Bangkok, But ask the manager to hire the out of duty/ the Security staffs in that hotel and pay him as your body guard and the tour-guide too. Yes, Although I am Native in Thailand and in Bangkok--I must go with my friend 2-3 of my friends, when I go to shoot the Night time or early morning Photos. Yes, 3 months ago, Sad new that one of the Lady, from England = she is the Newspaper Press/ Photographer---She lose her Life in Bangkok and all of her equipment are gone too---And 4 day later, The Police find her body 50 Kilos from Bangkok.
Sorry, I tell you the truth of this Bad news----Yes, When I go alone in the night of Bangkok, I just use my Cheap Point and shoot Canon Camera = $ 150 US Dollars, And If the Bad people want my camera, I just give them, but ask for the used memory card, and give them the new empty card Plus All the US Dollars that I have less than 50 Dollars in my pocket---At least, I have the Night Photos in Bangkok.
Here the Day Photos in Thailand----
Nice to talk to you.
Surapon
Apex, NC., USA.

https://surapon.shutterfly.com/10767

NO, NO, NO---"And if anyone of you lives there, lets meet up! "---No, NO, No---You Should Trust The Hotel Manager ---But Get His/ Her Name and Their address/ Phone in writing and give the Copy to the place that you work for---Incase of you are the missing person. With Our Camera Equipment = cost 3-5 years of Thai Labor salary, I will not trust any one.


----------



## sanj (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you Surapon for your reply. Nice pictures too!
I am sad you feel this way about Bangkok now. I have been visiting it for last 10 years and thought it was a safe place.
I will take note of all your advice!


----------



## Northstar (Sep 19, 2013)

I think it's unsafe now days in ANY major city of this world to be walking alone at night and carrying $1000's of camera gear.

Just asking for trouble....

Surapon's advice is good.


----------



## dave (Sep 19, 2013)

The problem with budget gear is that it tends not to work as well in low light.


----------



## dave (Sep 19, 2013)

...but good gear works even less well when it is stolen from you.

The photographer's life. To paraphrase the great Malcolm Tucker - it's never easy, never [email protected]$?ng easy.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 19, 2013)

I traveled to Rio de Janeiro for a week and had no problems. But I did not go in slums, and did not take pictures of the street at night. In fact, I took my old Canon film SLR with Fujicolor ISO 100 and 28-135mm lens. Photographed even within a city bus, after looking carefully around. I carried my camera in a plastic bag market neighborhood, and after putting the camera in the bag, I left the site immediately, looking around, and I had a quiet week and happy. Today I would take a Rebel Xti with 18-55 and 50 F1.8.


----------



## surapon (Sep 19, 2013)

Dear Friends
Yes, In Thailand and Now, I am the Member of The Royal Thai Photography Club, And past months, I get the report from them that 2 of the Members( Local Thai people too) walk and shoot in the Night time in Bangkok, Just 8:00PM early night, The 2 men on the motorbike come to rob them with the hand gun and Knife, After they get the Camera backpack and 3 Cameras on they Shoulders, They just speed away. But That Member get Very Lucky, Because They Report to the Police with all Equipment Serial Numbers, They get their equipment after a week in the Pawnshop, when the police call them back.
Yes, Take the Photos in the Public place in the Day time in Bangkok--Where a lot of People there = The Best and the Safe way to enjoy our Life----But Hired Bodyguards in Thailand are CHEAP way and Safe way, to enjoy Night Photography too.
Good Luck.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 19, 2013)

dave said:


> The problem with budget gear is that it tends not to work as well in low light.



Yes, and NO-----Depend -How to use the Cheapo camera as Their Maximum Ability, When I walk in Every City in USA ( last month in Denver, CO.), I carry Cheap Canon P&S SX 160 IS = $ 150 Us Dollars, But With Big Tripods for Shoot in the Night time with Low Shutter Speed and Low ISO---With Self Timmer shooting = Get the Great Photos too----But On anothe Hand ---I have the Big / Heavy Monopod for just Protect my self too-----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon
Here are the P&S Cheapo Canon on the Heavy Tripods


----------



## surapon (Sep 19, 2013)

Here are the Photos of Denver in the Day time, With Canon 5D MK II and Canon TS -E 24 MM F/ 3.5 L MK II, Tilt and Shift Lens. Yes, In The Day time, I walk with Full Gear = 48 Pounds of my Back Pack.
Enjoy
Sirapon


----------



## Ristobkk (Sep 19, 2013)

sanj said:


> Friends I will be in Bangkok for a month from 22nd of this month.
> I will be busy during days with my work, but the nights are mine!
> 
> Please advice where I should go to do night street photography.
> ...


Sanj
Over-reacting is not good, use simply common sense, Bangkok is similar to many big metropolis in good and bad.
I carry 5D3 with L lenses all the time, ofcourse night time one needs to be carefull everywhere but not stoppping to enjoy photographing. Chinanatown is my favourite and very lively at days and nights,great food too.
Enjoy your stay
Risto


----------



## dave (Sep 19, 2013)

surapon said:


> dave said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with budget gear is that it tends not to work as well in low light.
> ...



I tend to include people in my street photography, so for me the tripod solution is less attractive... Although the thought of you monopodding some no good thiefs makes me happy.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm sure if I need to get in a fight with a thug, and hit him with an Olympus OM1, I would win the fight ...


----------



## surapon (Sep 19, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I'm sure if I need to get in a fight with a thug, and hit him with an Olympus OM1, I would win the fight ...


Ha, Ha, Ha Yes Olympus OM1 = Great Weapon, For Canon Fan like me Canon FT-QL 1965 = The Big Tank too.
Nice to talk to you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 19, 2013)

surapon said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure if I need to get in a fight with a thug, and hit him with an Olympus OM1, I would win the fight ...
> ...


Speaking of deadly weapons ... A friend was shooting orchestra with an Olympus OM1, and expect to finish the gentle stretch of music to make the photo as the shooting of OM1 is very noisy. : As the music take long, my friend gave up waiting and took the picture...  The teacher of orchestra almost had a heart attack, because the sound of the shooting of OM1 is equal to that of a gun being cocked.


----------



## surapon (Sep 19, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...



" The teacher of orchestra almost had a heart attack, because the sound of the shooting of OM1 is equal to that of a gun being cocked."---------Ha, Ha, Ha----All the Teacher of the Bands and All the Conductors are have the most sensitive ears----To catch the Mistake that the musician make.
Last year, I was invited ( From Chairman of the Board) to take the photos of the Ballet in the City Musical hall/ Larged Auditorium, And I have 2 cameras and 2 lenses on two tripods and they let me have the special seat to set up and shoot the photos for their advertizing--------Ha, Ha, Ha----the first 15 minutes of shooting, The Music Conductor send the security guard come to see me, because I use Continuous shooting mode in some screen. But I tell them ( the security Guards) to talk and to see the Chairman of the Board= Mr.-----, And I keep on shooting during Talk to the Guards---Yes, I almost get hit from them----Ha, Ha, Ha, But I survive.
Nice to talk to you sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 20, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I traveled to Rio de Janeiro for a week and had no problems. But I did not go in slums, and did not take pictures of the street at night. In fact, I took my old Canon film SLR with Fujicolor ISO 100 and 28-135mm lens. Photographed even within a city bus, after looking carefully around. I carried my camera in a plastic bag market neighborhood, and after putting the camera in the bag, I left the site immediately, looking around, and I had a quiet week and happy. Today I would take a Rebel Xti with 18-55 and 50 F1.8.



+ 1 Sir, 
Dear Mr. ajfotofilmagem
Yes, Sir " I carried my camera in a plastic bag market neighborhood, and after putting the camera in the bag, I left the site immediately "= Super smart act and can save our equipment and our lifes too.
I do the same, But use Diffrence Bag for my Night time and early morning shooting = The Cooler Bag for my Beer cans( $ 15 Us Dollars at Walmart)----Ha, Ha, Ha, That have great insulation layer ( for If I drop the Bag full with Camera gears on the Street), Plus the Rain Proof too.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 20, 2013)

The Cooler Bag for my Beer cans


----------



## surapon (Sep 20, 2013)

The Cooler Bag for my Beer cans, and for my camera gears in the night time.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## expatinasia (Sep 20, 2013)

surapon said:


> Dear Sir, Mr. Sanj
> Yes, I am Native in Bangkok and live in Bangkok for 25 years, Before Move to Study and work in North Carolina since 1974 = that another 39 years.---And I go back home every 2 years, Yes, My Home in suburb of Bangkok too. Yes, Bangkok is one of the most beautiful city/ country in this world, But Past 5 Years, The Economic in Thailand/ Bangkok are so bad----Be careful about to go any where, special in the Night time with your Camera equipment---You might lost your equipment to 2-3 bad guys in the night of Bangkok--If you Lucky, In the Worst case you might lose your Life too----Yes, My Suggestion, When you stay in the Hotel in Bangkok, Try to be friend with the Hotel manager, and ask where to go in the night time in Bangkok, But ask the manager to hire the out of duty/ the Security staffs in that hotel and pay him as your body guard and the tour-guide too. Yes, Although I am Native in Thailand and in Bangkok--I must go with my friend 2-3 of my friends, when I go to shoot the Night time or early morning Photos.



I am sorry, but this is quite shocking. I have been in this part of the world for around 20 years, have spent a lot of that time in Thailand, and what you are saying is very over the top. I doubt Sanj is going to start taking pictures in the slums of Klongtoey, or any other iffy area - he is more likely to be in well populated places like the Grand Palace which is beautiful at night.

Thailand is one of the safest countries in the world, but of course you must be careful, and of course even more at night, and even more if you are a single female. But it is much safer than many western countries.

Common sense is important, because at night a lot of funny business goes on and you do not want to be taking pictures of that, or even to be thought to be taking pictures of that.

But asking the hotel manager to organise for body guards?!! 555 that is so funny, it makes me cry. What makes you think you can trust the "body guards" of a hotel, when you have basically told them that the stuff you are carrying is so valuable that you and it needs guarding?!! They also earn a lot less than the stuff you are holding.

Anyway, I am not having a go at you Surapon, but you do paint a very dismal picture of a very colourful place - which quite frankly is very un-Thai.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 20, 2013)

Surapon
Love the "A-Carolina" ballet photo. Well done!
-r


----------



## surapon (Sep 20, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Sir, Mr. Sanj
> ...



Dear Sir, Mr. expatinasia-----I am 1000 % agree with you---Thailand is my Mom and My Dad Country and Sad to tell the Bad story about unsafe to walk alone and take the photos with expensive equipment in some part or all part -area in Bangkok---SORRY, SIR, That I tell the TRUTH of present time in Bangkok---That make me cry too, BUT I do not want my friends/ Foreigners / Visitors to my Country to get involve with the crime in this Bad Economical situation in Thailand, Yes, 10 years ago = Thailand is the Land of smile , very friendly people----But Now, Special in the Capital city/ Bangkok---I , my self must walk with 2 of my friends when I go to take the night Photos in some Area of Bangkok. YES, THAT ARE THE RULES OF ALL THAI PHOTOGRAPHERS( All Thai Camera Clubs, and The Royal Thai Photography Association), who do not want to lose their belonging or their lifes, just for a few great photos., No Not worth it.
THANKS for your comments, Nice to talk to you, Sir
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 20, 2013)

lion rock said:


> Surapon
> Love the "A-Carolina" ballet photo. Well done!
> -r



Thank you , Sir, Dear Mr. Lion rock.
With in 2 Hours, I shoot 2000+ Photos by 2 Cameras on the tripods ---That Why, The Audience Hate me, because the Loud Clicking Noise to Devalue of the Ballet act.
Have a great day, Sir
Surapon
More Pictures , Sir

http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view.sfly?fid=ee6381ef802bb1606276141d224b0f78

http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/view.sfly?fid=d01d91d428205fbdc9f3edf1ebadc1fb


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 20, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Sir, Mr. Sanj
> ...


I was born in Rio de Janeiro, but I live far from there today. I traveled for a week in this wonderful city, and took the same precautions as any photographer should do in Chicago, Paris, or Madrid. Times have changed, and violence is not exclusive of poor countries. After I came back from Rio, some slum who were territory of traffickers were reconquered by the police and army, and now have become tourist spots. On New Year's Eve, many foreign tourists paid $ 500 per person to watch the fireworks display at the top of the favela, with champagne and chef with international menu. And what they found? They say smiling was the best experience of their lives. I live in another resort town that has one of the biggest street carnival in the world. More than one million tourists join the local population of 3 million inhabitants. There is violence, it is true. But knowing what to do, and what to avoid, is a very lively party. I have worked with photo and video in the carnival, and I always take my personal bodyguard, because even if nobody wants to rob me, I need someone to protect me even being hit by a car sound that I could not see behind from me.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Sep 20, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Sir, Mr. Sanj
> ...


Makes sense, I have yet to feel unsafe in that town. Of course tbere are always places not to go and some of those tuk tuk drivers I wouldn't trust wuth 10 baht, but still.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 20, 2013)

"One night in Bangkok makes a hard man humble
Not much between despair and ecstasy
One night in Bangkok and the tough guys tumble
Can't be too careful with your company
I can feel the devil walking next to me" ;D

source: Wikipedia
"One Night In Bangkok" is a song originally sung by the British actor and pop-dance singer Murray Head (verses) and Swedish singer and songwriter Anders Glenmark (choruses) on the 1984 concept album for the musical Chess. Its music was composed by former ABBA members Benny Andersson and Björn K. Ulvaeus, and its lyrics were written by Tim Rice and Ulvaeus.


----------



## bholliman (Sep 20, 2013)

I was in Bangkok last November on a business trip. I only managed one afternoon/evening of free time, but got in a little sightseeing. We were instructed to not take expensive electronics including cameras around town after dark, so I just took my Canon S100 P&S along for this trip. Limited compared with a DSLR, but it does shoot RAW. Here are a few shots.

Bangkok is a beautiful city, I would really like to go back and have more time to explore.


----------



## bholliman (Sep 20, 2013)

A couple more that would not fit in the prior post.


----------



## Grumbaki (Sep 26, 2013)

As someone who just ended a photo trip in some rural and urban places where my gear was between 1 and 5 years of salary and the reputation sometimes very bad (Chongqing central station slums), I have to say I'm still a "member of the smile greet and act local" club.

My partner for the trip took the other way, he had a lomo for "hot spots"


----------

